# I'm majoring in Forensics, but..



## Chelsea FC (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm currently enrolled in Middlesex Community College finishing up my degree in Criminal Justice. My plan was to go on into the field of Forensic Science, but I'm not entirely sure I should. It definitly interests me and if I don't go into Forensics I'll probably end up doing somthing else in the field of Administration of Justice, courtwork etc. My question is; is there a large enough demand for somebody looking to do more labwork than field forensics work, especially in Massachusetts, or is it a better idea to lean more towards the Administration of Justice direction as far as job availability/necessity goes. Also, if you guys happen to know, what is beyond my degree if I were to go into forensics, I was told i'd need to get my associates then bachelors and then after that go into a Forensics Academy and I'm just not 100% sure thats what happens. Well, all input is encouraged and greatly appreciated, thanks everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Let me guess....CSI fan?


----------



## Chelsea FC (Jul 19, 2008)

Actually, quite the opposite, I don't like those shows at all. 100% of the people I tell that I'm doing this say the same thing. I understand that shows like that and reality are polar opposites as far as the work that goes into real forensic investigations.... so I take if you have no helpful input for me?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Probably not a huge demand. I took a class once given by the state pd crime lab. The rep said many forensic techs quit after they realize most of what they do is dig through dirty underwear from rape cases. There is a college near me that has a criminal profiling major and is pumping out graduates. The kids all seem to believe they are going to be criminal profilers who help police catch criminals like the shows on tv. I have never encountered a cop who has even heard of anyone who has used a criminal profiler. I 'm sure they exist, probably more on the federal level. I'll bet the state police have one or two. Somrthing tells me there is going to be alot of trained criminal profilers delivering mail for the post office.


----------



## Chelsea FC (Jul 19, 2008)

yea it makes sense that there wouldn't be a huge demand, especially after shows like CSI make everyone be like "oh my god! wicked cool!" which wasnt the case for me at all. So to answer Delta's question(and basically every single person i've ever told about what i want to do), no, im not a csi fan. 

I guess another question would be, is it worth going on in this line? I'm just about to finish up (in a semester or two) my associates in CJ and then the next step is really focusing in on one profession (which you already know since you all obviously did this seeing as how you're cops...)


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Your best bet would be to assemble some head shots, hire an agent, fly out to Hollywood and audition for CSI: Anchorage (or whatever city they're up to...).

Obscure reference: I had jury duty last year in Brockton. While in the waiting area I overheard one prospective juror comment "I hope I'm picked, I'd love to hear how CSI got the guy".


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I believe for forensics you'd need a science or biology background.


----------



## Chelsea FC (Jul 19, 2008)

well, i'm not a csi fan, nor did i decide my potential future, or at least what i'd like it to be, based on the show.. 

and yea i'd have to do the majority of the next few semesters in science courses, but its still based along side the cj major im going for.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

There are many different fields you could explore.......I started out by wanting to be a Foresnic pathologist back when "Quincy" was the only "CSI" dude around. Medical school was portayed as too expensive and difficult during a career day, so I went into the Marines instead. (Like they were any easier!) If you can hack it, go to medical school, followed by specializing in forensic *pathology* or *anthropology.* Its a good field to get into and can command big money. Its not labwork, not a chem tech, not photos, but not necessarily your average ME.

Texas State University; Univ. of Tenn - Knoxville; Western Carolina Univ all have body farms too.

You might even consider this ~ get into some type of forensic degree program or medical program, while checking into joining the military. They in turn might pay for school and with your background in forensic anthropology, etc you could work for JPAC in Hawaii.

They do some truly honorable, difficult, yet rewarding work.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Ditto on USMCT's advice on the narrow fields. The number of talented people in these fields in limited...although "BONES" combined with quick-buck making technical schools may flood the market with under-qualified people within the next decade.
Strong lab technician training with a heavy biological emphasis will always get you a job these days, and criminal labs may be one place to apply. By the way, you will spend most of your time in those labs with perhaps some time in the field. The B.S. route plus advanced degrees is the way to go.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Pathology is not only doing autopsies, thats a very small part of it, pathologists mostly spend there days (ones in a hospital setting) analyzing biopsy samples. Another similar field is the Medical Technologist, they analyze lab work (blood tests, etc.) 

The military wouldn't be a bad option either. The military tends to utilize personal fully. 

Example Military Pharmacy Techs assigned to bases OPEN and CLOSE the pharmacy, they actually have keys to it. Military Pharmacy Techs are night and day compared to Civilian Pharmacy techs.


----------



## Chelsea FC (Jul 19, 2008)

The military isn't exactly a route i can take, i have a heart murmor so i've been told i cant join even if i wanted to. It is something that i would absolutely consider due to the fact that you get such a great bump when applying to basically anything law enforcement. my uncle kinda keeps getting the jobs in Reading and the cape he applys for taken by vets that scored several points lower than him on the written and physical exams. i'm thinking that something along the lines of Medical Technologist is kind of what i was thinking of aiming towards. Well thanks everyone for the input! its appreciated


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I did a chunk of my Bachelor's Degree (the first time around) majoring in criminal justice with a forensic science. The biggest piece of advice that I can offer you, is that if you are serious about doing something in forensic science, please be sure that you at least plan on getting a graduate degree. There are very few jobs out there, and fewer, if not none, for those who don't do some graduate work. These are serious jobs that require serious education. TV has made the field popular, but you really have to know what you are doing and have the experience to get in the field.


----------

